# Fun with Cipro!



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

It's been rough this week. I went to the ER thurs for low right quadrant pain, ct with contrast was taken and was told my appendix was fine. Was diagnosed with a possible kidney infection from urine tests and given cipro. Well, the pain hasn't gone away (checking in with my gp and obgyn for ovarian cysts), but now my stools are super narrow, short, and frequent, I am horribly nauseous, my entire abdomen is rock hard (again, if I have a cyst, this could be why), and my appetite and thirst are completely gone! (Not that I had a huge appetite anyways, but it was workable). I'm completely miserable! D: has anyone else had antibiotics mess them up this bad?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh so sorry. yes, what a wretched week you've had! i do hope your doctors can get this figured out so you can get some relief.

sorry about the problems with cipro. can you call your doctor's office tomorrow and ask if there's a different antibiotic you can use--one that doesn't give you as many side effects.

i don't react well to many antibiotics. after i was dx'd with SIBO and found out my insurance wouldn't cover rifaximin, my gastro wanted to put me on cipro but i have other health issues which would have made that a bad choice for me. so he put me on augmentin instead which thankfully turned out to be pretty side effect free for me. i was on amoxicillan earlier this year because of dental surgery and that made me miserable--very bloated, nauseous and gassy. i used to dread every time i had to take it.

good luck. hope you can find some relief and hope you feel better soon. take care.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

My stools are now ribbon like and I'm nauseous to take food in. I'm really scared I'm obstructed but my parents won't take me to the ER and want me to wait for the gp tomorrow. If I was obstructed, I'd know it, right?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--if you were obstructed, you'd know. with an obstruction, you can't pass any stool at all or gas and you often have vomiting (vomiting up stool) and a fever as well.

i'm no doc but it doesn't really sound like an impaction either. although maybe it is? don't know. an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at all and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things...

but yes, you definitely do want to go to a doctor to get it checked out. and maybe take some laxatives in the meantime if you want to try to treat it yourself.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

are you straining when you go? that can cause ribbon like stools because you're forcing it out.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Yeah I've been straining a bit, I can't feel anything come out at all so nothing feels complete. I took a linzess for the first time last night and it didn't do anything. I've stopped taking the cipro and we'll see what happens in a couple days. Also took an align. The nausea seems to pass when I fast. Have some very light cramping so I can probably make it through the night. Def might be the cipro messing with me, though that doesn't explain the mass in my right side. Calling gp first thing in the morning and demanding an appointment. My ulcerative colitis friend also referred me to a uni gastro. Just, "I don't want to die" keeps flashing through my brain. The only time I felt 100% better was in the ER on the saline drip and I couldn't stop urinating. Poo definitely hasn't been normal since day one if the cipro. I'll take a laxative after I discuss with my gp. Will keep you all updated. This is really terrifying!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, it could be the cipro is making you constipated. augmentin sort of did that with me which surprised me because D is supposed to be a side effect of it. not C.

i know it's hard but please try not to worry. worrying just makes everything worse and drains you of energy. and it amplifies pain too.

it sounds like you're in good hands with all your doctors. yes, please do keep us updated. i hope you can get some rest tonight. take care.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

I think I'll take a ducolax tonight. I have diarrhea belly so bad right now. All grumbly and bloated but won't come out. :c. No idea antibiotics would mess me up so bad. Ugh.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh i hate diarrhea belly. i get that a lot. and yes, maybe cipro is aggravating that.

good luck with the dulcolax. hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

So my gp gave my belly a feel and diagnosed me with intestinal/gi spasms and switched up my antispasmodic and said that's what's causing my abdomen to go all hard. Also gave it a listen, I'd assume if I had an impaction or partial obstruction he'd hear different bowel sounds and would know it. He also switched my antibiotic to something gentler to finish off the uti. Ugh, so painful though, taking the new antispasmodic as soon as the pharmacy finishes filling it


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad you went to the doc. and so glad he put your on a different antibiotic! that's good.

sounds like he was very thorough.

yes, the bowel sounds do become different when you're impacted or obstructed--often no sound at all when there's an obstruction.

and yes, spams can make the abdomen get hard. hopefully the new antispasmodic will relax the spasm and relieve your pain.

hope you feel better soon and that you have a much better week!


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

The pain is mostly gone now sans near my pelvis, but the bloating is still hanging on (this is the second antispasmodic that I've bloated on, both containing belladonna, but the Pamine just stopped working for me after eight months) . I actually had cereal today within seven minutes of the antispasmodic! Bowels seem to be gurgling more since I ate too, though may try the dulcolax tonight just to see if I can push gas and stool along (as in too much pain last night).


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad the pain is mostly gone now. and hopefully the bloating will get better, too. bowels gurgling is a good sign too.

right--dulcolax tonight sounds like a good plan to get things going. good luck!


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Annie, do you know if it takes some time for the muscles to unharden? The pain is mostly gone, but abdomen is still rock hard. . Just still kinda tense and this is new for me. The obgyn is Wednesday.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well, i suppose it depends on just what is causing the hardening. just guessing here.

if it's caused by a spasm, and spasm is also causing gas and/or stool to back up behind it, then i would think once the spasm is gone, the gas and stool should start moving along. so i would think that would make the hardness go away.

if you're really backed up and constipated, then it could take a while for the hardness to go away--till it all starts moving again. but that's just a guess.

the only time i've had extreme abdominal hardness is when i was obstructed and could no longer urinate. so it was being backed up with lots of stool and a ton of urine (a liter and a half as it turned out) that was causing the hardness.

i've had moderate hardness just from gas and being constipated.

maybe even being tense is causing your muscles in there to harden. tenseness can do that. kind of makes the whole body tense in response.

wish i could give you a better answer. you could always call your gp's office and ask the nurse. or you could call the ob/gyn.

glad you have your ob/gyn appointment coming up. be nice if it were today or tomorrow, just so they could answer all your questions sooner.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

So the bloating hasn't gone down, but I think that may be due to the antibiotic. And is probably, in part, what is causing the overall hardening. The Levsin helps some in taking the pain and pressure off, if not making me slightly drowsy and loopy. I just took the Ducolax and I'm hoping this will help since the pain is definitely relieved by burping and passing gas. Hoping for the best. I've never actually taken this many medicines in one go before, so wish me luck! I'll call the GP's office tomorrow and ask what I can do about the bloating in the meantime, though I am going to attempt yogurt at every meal in addition to the Align just so my system isn't completely destroyed.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, the bloating could still be due to the antibiotic. eating yogurt and taking align sounds like a good plan..

hope dulcolax helps. and yes, do call the GP's office. he should have some ideas. good luck!


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

So I've been diagnosed with colitis. I had to have the GP tell my mom to take me to the ER. I was dehydrated and have not eaten for a week. I'm on steroid, and am in pain. My stomach/colon is making all these weird noises and feelings and I'm so scared. I just wanted to update, but I'm very, very unhappy.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry to hear that, Pinskers. i do hope you have a gastro doc to answer all your questions and give you a treatment plan that will bring you relief. and i also hope you can get rehydrated and are able to eat.

maybe you've already seen it but this board has a link to an IBD support board. it's listed further down the list under the category "other disorders". you might want to take a look over there.

i do hope you are able to get lots of rest this weekend. please do take good care of yourself.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Wanted to give you an update on my wild ride. By the time they scoped me (sigmoidoscopy and endoscopy), the inflammation in the colon was gone, and I wound up staying a week in the hospital where I was diagnosed with severe gastroparesis and was was put on reglan until a follow up with my GI. I don't meet with the specialist at MCV until July 17 or so.  They also said this can cause intestinal paralysis. Annie, I know you deal with partially paralyzed GI tract iirc. Can you give me some tips?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update.

that's good the inflammation is gone but sorry to hear you have severe GP.

i don't have GP or any problems with motility in my small intestine or stomach--just the colon.

there is a really health board for people with GP as well as other motility problems--the AGMD motility disorders support board (Inspire). i read it because there are also people over there with chronic constipation and pelvic floor dysfunction. it's a very busy, helpful and supportive board. you can find out lots about GP over there and get some good advice on meds, how to cope with it etc..

http://www.inspire.com/groups/agmd-gi-motility/

good luck with everything. wishing you all the best. take care.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Ah, the told me the paralysis extended all the way down to my colon, hence my asking, but definitely signed up! Thanks for being such a help, Annie!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good, glad you signed up over there.

for my constipation problems, per my gastro docs' and surgeons' advice, i take laxatives to help me go, 15 mg dulcolax nightly and 4 tbl milk of magnesia. i take these at least an hour apart. taking them both at the same time can cause cramping. i also use dulcolax suppositories in addition when needed. i find using a squatty potty helps as well. i eat a low fiber diet but with GP, depending on how severe it is, i know you might need a special diet. they can tell you more about that over on Inspire if your doctor hasn't already done so.

hopefully reglan is helping you. how frustrating that you can't get in to see the specialist until july! if you haven't already done so, you might want to call the office and ask if they keep a cancellation list. if they don't, just call back periodically to see if they have any earlier openings due to cancellations. hope you can get in sooner.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Pinskers, pls keep us posted on how you are. Should i read some german websites on gp to see if i can find something to help you?


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Yes, Nuffa! Any info you can find is super helpful! I'm doing better and eating semi-solids, but not taking in much food + zofran + iron supplements + Bentyl = CONSTIPATION. I've dropped to 110 pounds! I'm on daily miralax now and then supplement with Dulcolax every three days. I'm starting mag citrate capsules tomorrow as well as activated charcoal to help somewhat!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Why do you have to take iron supplements? Have you tried iberogast to help with gastric motility? Ginger? Depending on how serious your condition is you might try to get a gastric pacemaker. Keep us posted! Isn't charcoal constipating as is iron?


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

because i'm eating so little, i need to take supplements for most everything. I do drink a lot of ginger, and the charcoal helps with the pain sometimes, but right now everything is constipating, though reglan is supposed to give you diarrhea. i think my entire gi tract is pretty paralyzed at the moment to be honest.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I am sooo sorry for you! That must be pure hell!


----------



## LEON_FOONMAN (Nov 12, 2015)

Pinskers said:


> It's been rough this week. I went to the ER thurs for low right quadrant pain, ct with contrast was taken and was told my appendix was fine. Was diagnosed with a possible kidney infection from urine tests and given cipro. Well, the pain hasn't gone away (checking in with my gp and obgyn for ovarian cysts), but now my stools are super narrow, short, and frequent, I am horribly nauseous, my entire abdomen is rock hard (again, if I have a cyst, this could be why), and my appetite and thirst are completely gone! (Not that I had a huge appetite anyways, but it was workable). I'm completely miserable! D: has anyone else had antibiotics mess them up this bad?


Oh gawd, Yes.

Had a prostate infection or so they thought, was put on a 25 day Cipro Torture. Now I am dealing with daily gas pain in my lower left back, constipation of various degrees. Cipro is poison!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

LEON, if you feel you need some help, let me know.


----------



## LEON_FOONMAN (Nov 12, 2015)

jaumeb said:


> LEON, if you feel you need some help, let me know.


jaumeb

I may be condemned to live after all. I was desperate, and my ex-GF suggested I try the Gutsense stuff. I am normally skeptical of patent medicine and other apparent quackery... but I'll be dammed if I haven't gotten some actual results from the Hydro-C, although the other stuff may well be totally useless, I am still taking it to see if I level out.

So far I used the Hydro-C every AM for 5 days, and indeed things did begin to move on demand, so to speak. Today I just got up, drank a cuppa coffee and pow, just like the good old days, or close to it.

I am SO grateful to have my digestive system working close to normal again. I was thinking that I might explode or just die from constipation, bloating, explosive gas attacks....I have been longing to get on my new-ish motorcycle and take a long ride up the California Coast, but I have been imprisoned by my bowels... what kind of life is that? You know it's bad when you see those OBNOXIOUS drug ads on TV, the ones with the animated colons, intestines and other innards, and you actually watch them....

So without sounding like a commercial for Gutsense products, suffice it to say that it's working for me, so far... and that your mileage may vary.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks LEON for telling us what worked for you.


----------



## LEON_FOONMAN (Nov 12, 2015)

jaumeb said:


> Thanks LEON for telling us what worked for you.


You're welcome, but as you can see I haven't left town yet.


----------

